
Show HN: CoinBuzz.stream – Cryptocurrency News Aggregator - alexanderisora
https://coinbuzz.stream/
======
alexanderisora
Greetings, hackers. Want to share with you my sideproject - CoinBuzz.stream.
It aggregates 110 altcoins and allows to track their news.

I made this SPA with PHP and jQuery. API used:
[https://coinmarketcap.com/api/](https://coinmarketcap.com/api/) and
[https://github.com/CoinCapDev/CoinCap.io](https://github.com/CoinCapDev/CoinCap.io)

CoinBuzz.stream got 350 upvotes on Product Hunt and won #4 Product of the Day.

Really appreciate your feedback.

